# First Bass of the year !



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

After a long winter the ice finally melted for an open water situation. It felt so good to be out and doing some casting . Got this on on the first cast while fishing out of a float tube . Just a 14 incher but it was exciting to get a strike and land one after a long long winter . The fish was released to play another day . The water was cold ! I love bass fishing as much as slingshots . I need to balance my time between both .

View attachment 77763


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Congrats TF, the first bass of the year is always a thrill regardless of the size! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

TF that looks like a good healthy fish congrats


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Finally you got one, Congrats!

Sweet beard too


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well my friend~looks like you had a good fun day...always nice to do things out doors..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Nice one! Now I feel bad for posting my video of the carp I caught....because I'm in a t-shirt and shorts! 

And to add...to me nothing is better than fishing and slingshots. They just go so hand and hand. Fishing rod with small tackle box in hands and slingshot with ammo in back pocket...endless hours of outdoor fun!


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

Enjoy.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Heard that Buddy! I'm still frozen up here-but soon!


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Nice one my friend!! Catch and Release


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Very nice tree fork!!!! We have a lot of common about hobbies! 

It is truth, after a long winter a small fish looks like a shark, i remember after the longs winter in the Alps (i am from italy) the first trout was a treasure!

Take care

Volp


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Congrats!!!!! on first bass of the season. Love the beard, looks great.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Well it turned cold again and may get some more snow flurries . The fish are at a stand still . At least at a pace Idon't have the patience for . I'll give it a go when it warms up . It's so hard to find decent fishing here . Anything good is usually No Trespassing posted . So I have to get creative . Hope to post up the big ones ones soon .


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice catch, Treefork!


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Tomorow is the first fishing of the year for me lets ser if I catch something..


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice catch! Gnarly beard!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice fish! I cannot wait!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I woke up today and had to shovel heavy snow . I went from spring fishing back to winter time . Crazy.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

In the 80's here in southern Calif.


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

treefork said:


> I woke up today and had to shovel heavy snow . I went from spring fishing back to winter time . Crazy.


Same thing happened here. Great weather last week and back to snow this week.


----------

